# how to create a diy tree stump tutorial



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

HEY
 EVERYONE

 i got another simple and easy to make tutorial
 a fake tree stump

 first get a hollow tube for the base 










 i coated this in grout for extra water resistance










 then using expanding foam create some roots










 let the first ones dry and then add some more if needed










 you can add branches if you want by adding smaller tube
 i'm using a xmas wrapping paper tube and its gonna hold a drinking tub










 use expanding foam as a glue to attach it











 cover it 100% in foam










 you can add some wood knots by using a cut of piece for the tube too










 just place it in while the foam it still sticky










 shape










 and add any extra detail


 grout










 paint



















 attached some moss and fake flowers with aqua sealent.
 i know some people use hot glue but i avoid this as in hot viv it can AND does remelt and become dangerous for the inhabitant










 AND FINISHED










and finally add to the tank


















 : victory:HOPE YOU LIKE: victory:​


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

Great idea. I am currently making a 3d background and sides for my viv as my new photo background has started to peel off in the heat already. I wanted to cut a piece of wood in a tree stump shape and add onto background but couldnt find one in the garden now can make this and cut in half n attach 

Thanks for the idea


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

What did you use to seal it after painting ? Any particular safe stuff brand etc as i am not sure what to use to seal my background once ive finished painting ?

Thanks


----------



## pfrank (Aug 22, 2011)

looks great :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Got a quicker and easier one, but it does take some steps:

1) Go to your local wood.

2) Find and pick up a real stump.

3) Put it in your viv.


EDIT: Sorry, OP, that was a bit mean!


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

that is brilliant, i love it


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

That looks really good! I knew I was saving all those cardboard tubes for something ...


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

CarlB said:


> Great idea. I am currently making a 3d background and sides for my viv as my new photo background has started to peel off in the heat already. I wanted to cut a piece of wood in a tree stump shape and add onto background but couldnt find one in the garden now can make this and cut in half n attach
> 
> Thanks for the idea


no probs:2thumb:



CarlB said:


> What did you use to seal it after painting ? Any particular safe stuff brand etc as i am not sure what to use to seal my background once ive finished painting ?
> 
> Thanks


nothing, its wasnt made to be used perminatly(2months max), but i would of used a varnish it was gonna stay there longer,



pfrank said:


> looks great :2thumb:


cheers



Ron Magpie said:


> Got a quicker and easier one, but it does take some steps:
> 
> 1) Go to your local wood.
> 
> ...


yeah yeah, but then people panic about bug, and mites, and fungus and moss and stuff...

and a real tree stump?!.....with metres and metres of a root system, the park warden will catch you



sam n mushu said:


> that is brilliant, i love it


cheers



Dragon-shadow said:


> That looks really good! I knew I was saving all those cardboard tubes for something ...


thank you

cheers everyone: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i've seen this before :whistling2:


----------

